# Converting password dots to plain text?



## voice- (Feb 2, 2003)

You know how every time you type a password it turns into ? That bothers me.

During the iTools->.Mac switch I lost the e-mail adress in which I had registred for AIM.
Now I have forgotten my password. It's still in my Mac, but I can't get it out in plain text...

For Windows I once stumbled over a program which turned those hidden passwords into readable text, I wondered if there is such an app for Mac OS X...


----------



## scruffy (Feb 3, 2003)

You mean the password is still in your keychain?  Because you could just open keychain manager (in Utilities, I believe), and get it to show you the password in plaintext.


----------



## voice- (Feb 4, 2003)

Excellent, thank you


----------

